# 2.0t fsi Won't go above 3,000 rpm, 0-4psi.



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys I'm going crazy trying to figure this out. :banghead: My 2006 Audi A3 won't go above 3,000 rpm or 0-4psi (usually running 24psi on revo stage 2). I'm at 82,000km and the car has a type b cam on it. I checked the hpfp and cam follower today and both look brand new. The car also has a brand new alternator clutch pulley and battery. I'm thinking tps? 

Here's the Vagcom scan and details about the codes.. I believe the n249 is because the previous owner put an hks ssqv bov on, I've been meaning to put a dv in, but haven't yet. Also, I recently ripped the wires off to my oil level/temp sensor on a speedbump, hence the code. I sodered the wires back together, but the lights still on because I'm sure the sensor shorted out. I'll order a new one right away. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! :thumbup:

Tuesday,23,October,2012,17:46:19:12859
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0060 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FNF0FU
Coding: 0103010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 79154 284 411174
VCID: 3163276EA81B61909EB

4 Faults Found:
008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P2261 - 008 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - Intermittent
000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 H HW: 8P0 820 043 H
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 257887 Serial number: 8P0820043H 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3163276EA81B61909EB

3 Faults Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 900 N HW: 8P0 920 900 N
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 1248ED03000384
Coding: 0004333
Shop #: WSC 91590 999 53405
VCID: 3A710042756DA2C82F1

3 Faults Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

When the car is in motion at 3k rpm it feels like the car is experiencing fuel cut off because it is surging, could be in limp mode as well. Also, the cylinder 2 misfire only happened once last month, and I'll add that the car has new coilpacks, intake runner, pcv valve, and one step colder spark plugs.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

check your MAP sensor


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll check that tomorrow, thanks. Took the car for a drive today and it's spiking 0-4psi, surging, seems to be a fuel cut off issue with no codes.. Going to buy a new fuel filter tomorrow, but I'm stumped for now, may have to take it in.


----------



## rgzoso (Feb 3, 2011)

*FV-QR*

This is what I experienced when my HPFP worked its way loose from the housing.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

I took the hpfp off last weekend and everything seemed brand new. Map sensor and maf sensor are also good. I'm waiting for the fuel filter to come in, but if it's not that I'm stumped :thumbdown:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Convert it back to DV


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I probably should, but the bov has been on for years now with no issues, so that's still not the problem. Btw I seen your cam follower (b6passat) thread, I've never seen one look so bad!


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

So I changed the fuel filter, didn't change anything. Took the car for a rip and rescanned it. 
If I replace the low pressure fuel sensor will this fix my issues?

Monday,05,November,2012,14:44:36:12859
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72


00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0060 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FNF0FU
Coding: 0103010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 79154 284 411174
VCID: 3163276EA81B61909EB

1 Fault Found:
009529 - Low Pressure Fuel Sensor (G410) 
P2539 - 001 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 82050 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.03
Time: 01:10:30

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -8.0°C
Temperature: -7.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 940.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

Readiness: 0100 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 H HW: 8P0 820 043 H
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 257887 Serial number: 8P0820043H 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3163276EA81B61909EB

2 Faults Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 57
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 79499 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.08.15
Time: 00:02:33

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 25.0°C
Voltage: 14.40 V
RPM: 3350 /min
Load: 41.0 %
Load: 25.0 %

01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 230
Mileage: 79499 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.08.15
Time: 00:02:34

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 25.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 900 N HW: 8P0 920 900 N
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 1248ED03000384
Coding: 0004333
Shop #: WSC 91590 999 53405
VCID: 3A710042756DA2C82F1

2 Faults Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 82026 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.09.28
Time: 08:29:17

00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Mileage: 82026 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.09.28
Time: 08:29:17


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

From reading numerous threads I believe the problem is either the hpfp and the recommendation is to switch to an APR HPFP when running stage 2 anyways. If the hpfp isn't the issue there are two hpfp sensors on the line that could also be the problem. But on the other hand, no one seems to be having the 3k issues and severe lack of boost other than myself, so it could be something else as well. Does this sound correct? 

I'm getting sick of seeing the car collect dust in the garage, would like to solve this ASAP! 
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## JohnPink (Jun 16, 2011)

my 07 GTi is kinda doing the same thing. Certain times i can drive and have no problems and hit 20 but then randomly it will go into limp mode and barely go. Only started happening after I went APR Stage 2. From what I read it's because I dont have the upgraded HPFP. So if you dont have a rebuilt or APR HPFP. I would suggest getting one then you can go 2+.


----------



## TTAdict (Aug 3, 2010)

Most probably, it is an injector(s). If you have VagCom, run blocks 15 and 16 for misfires and blocks 103 for lpfp, 230 for hpfp and the block for injection timing median (may be it is 113 (i do not remember at this moment).

I think if you do those logs at once using advanced measuring blocks option in VagCom, you will have your problem spotted and you can post logs right here in order for members to help you out in determining your problem.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! Yeah I don't have an APR hpfp, but I've been stage 2 for 2 years now with no issues before hand, so that probably isn't the main culprit unless the pump failed. And TTaddict I'll run the logs this week and post them, thanks!


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

*VCDS Logs*

We did the logs in 2 sets because I wasn't sure which blocks were all needed. The 1st log is of the cylinders and a few timing things.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4s0rch7so95f4v/ALex log nov 9 2012 cylinders.csv

Second log is everything minus the cylinders
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r7oknpqb1uc9svp/ALex Log NOv 9 2012.csv

Hope this helps find the problem.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Also, we noticed the catalytic converter was around 680 degrees when logging which sounds awfully high because it was around -10 and snowing hard. Waiting for your responses!


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Put the data into a usable format and people will check it out. A spreadsheet at least, but graphs are even better.


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Found the issue! :thumbup: Revo produced a batch of faulty software in 2006 and upon disconnecting the battery it would put itself in valet mode. If only the nearest dealer wasn't 5 hrs away (Edmonton). Thanks for the help! :beer: Vegas bound tomorrow!


----------

